# Need some ideas/input for a massive "creeper" costume



## chartreusechaos (Jul 7, 2009)

I saw a grim reaper one year that was wearing drywall stilts. His whole costume was about 7' tall. He had a black robe and glowing red eyes under one of those "invisible" black masks. It was really menacing. You could go with an oversized hood and LED eyes - less artistic talent, more engineering talent.


----------



## acustomizer (Oct 12, 2009)

*creeper reaper*

this is my costume had pvc hands that moved and about 10ft arm span


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

I actually thought to do something similar to the old Dark Crystal Land Striders (?) if anyone remembers the docu on it's effects. Basically your arm extention idea as well as dog leg extensions. Problem with that is having the body streagth to support the strut between your shoulders and hips... which anymore I DO NOT. LOL

I would suggest foam and latex apendages, mounted on rods down your forarms that wrap/secure with velcro straps around your forarms and wrists. That way ou can do the "reaching" and can also grip the rod for added support/leverage.

I don't think I would use crutches if your intending to "reach" a lot... that would wear me out in no time.


----------



## grimmy (Oct 12, 2009)

acustomizer, how did you move your hands? im thinking of using fishing line and elastic bands. What mechanisms did you use?

Swoody, im doing a stalkaround grim reaper. Those loads of great examples out there and it seems similar to what you want to do. Google gore gallore grim reaper.


----------



## acustomizer (Oct 12, 2009)

i used PVC pipe with a notch where the didgets were and a string running through the inside down a hallow cardboard tube that my hand was in. the pvc was good with movement but only for one night. After a while it became brittle and would break. i actually had a few couplings in my pocket that i had painted the same color just incase failure.


----------



## grimmy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks acustomizer!
How did you get your fingers to straighten up after you bent them???


----------



## acustomizer (Oct 12, 2009)

hey grimmy they only worked well for the night didnt straighten all the way up and were brittle by the end of the evening. If anyone uses a similar idea id like to see how it turns out..


----------



## acustomizer (Oct 12, 2009)

also i liked the way the hands looked with a bit of curve to them because they looked more natural than completely straight fingers.


----------



## swoody (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow, great input so far guys 

I really like the grim-reaper idea... and I just got an idea to build the upper portion by using a set of football shoulder-pads as the foundation for them. That way there's no strain on my head/neck, and should make a nice sturdy base to build from


----------



## grimmy (Oct 12, 2009)

Im doing something similar but with pvc pipe strapped to my back so I wont have a sore neck either.

Acustomizer, my fingers are naturally curved too, i'm thinking about having elastic bands inside the fingers so that when i slacken the fishing line that im using to move the fingers, the fingers will return to the more straight but still curved state. Is this what you did??


----------



## baldyviewdesignlab (Oct 24, 2009)

Here is mine.
Used this one last year and just added some refinements today.
Ready for the kiddies now... BOO!

Parts: Night Terror Werewolf costume. Frame pack. PVC. Badding. Cloth. Eye Bolts. Duct Tape. Foam Insulation for Pipes.


----------



## grimmy (Oct 12, 2009)

HAHA Oh WOW!!!
That looks just TOO great!!
Love how your dogs just not interested one bit!!

2 days to go and still havent done the cloak,
but have finished the frame and the majority of my hands (though theyre not moveable, not enough time 
getting my tripod today for the neck and still brainstorming about how I'm going to do the scythe...

Any last minute cloak/material fitting tips???


----------

